# help with charger blowing fuse



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't normally answer electrical questions... because it is not my area of expertise.... so, take that as an upfront warning....  ... but, since you have no other answers, I'll give it a go.

First of all, I assume your charger is made to function from 120 or 240 volt single phase power supply? 

I'm not sure why you would use the neutral when using 240volt single phase. I hope you mean that you connected earth ground to the case of the charger. Neutral is used for one of the 120 volt legs. Two 120 volt legs used gives 240 volt peak in-phase. Ground should never carry any current unless there is a fault of some kind. 

I would try disconnecting the neutral first...if that is what it is. Next I would try to see if the charger functions on 120 volt supply. If your problem still exists.... perhaps taking it to an electrical repair shop is worthwhile. It doesn't have to be a place that repairs chargers specifically.

edit... I also wanted to mention, the different batteries should have nothing to do with the fuse blowing.


----------



## Evford (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, that is a very smart advice, i will try to hook it to 120 vac, hopefully that will make a difference, the reason why i didn't do it to start with is because i am not really sure how to do it. The diagram I posted shows that it has a 120L and 120H. I don't really understand what is H and L. Doesn't the neutral need to be there? 
I just followed the diagram, it says to connect the neutral to the case of the charger(grownd). I tried hooking the ground to that but it tripped the garage breaker.
Thank you for letting me know that the batteries should not matter.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Evford said:


> Thank you, that is a very smart advice, i will try to hook it to 120 vac, hopefully that will make a difference, the reason why i didn't do it to start with is because i am not really sure how to do it. The diagram I posted shows that it has a 120L and 120H. I don't really understand what is H and L. Doesn't the neutral need to be there?
> I just followed the diagram, it says to connect the neutral to the case of the charger(grownd). I tried hooking the ground to that but it tripped the garage breaker.
> Thank you for letting me know that the batteries should not matter.


When connecting 120 volts, connect the black wire "H" to *one of* your 120 volt legs. Connect the White "L" to neutral.

When connecting 240 volts, connect one 120 volt leg to Black "H" and the other 120 volt leg to White "L". Do not use the neutral. 

The ground could be connected to the case.... assuming the point you refer to truly is the case ground.


----------



## Evford (Nov 5, 2009)

The wiring diagram shows the NEUT connected to ground. The wires are all labeled and there is a green wire that is connected to the case of the charger that is also called NEUT. I followed your advice, i first tried disconnecting the neutral and I blew another fuse. I then disconnected everything, i plugged the 120 leg to 120H and the neutral to 120L. This time it didn't blow a fuse, the charger acts like it is working but there is no amp output.
I really don't understand what are the H and L. 
What results should i aspect from 120 vac charging?


----------

